# USA



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I get to travel a lot in my job including the USA; I don't see the stereotyped image so beloved of many in sections of the media in the UK. The USA is not full of fast-food franchises to the exclusion of everything else, nor is it full of obese people and idiots. It is breathtakingly beautiful, full of character and characters and very friendly.

So to redress the balance here are some snaps I took in Texas and New Mexico.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Where was that laundrette ?????


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Where was that laundrette ?????


Marfa, Texas  I enjoyed washing my clothes surprisingly enough :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I don't suppose you got her number


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> I don't suppose you got her number


No but if I was twently years younger I would have married her :man_in_love:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The US, Canada, Alaska, Russia and no doubt a few places you haven't mentioned on the forum... You don't half get about John. I quite envy your job, or at least the travel part of it.

Just look at that sky. Haven't seen blue like that around here much lately.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Apart from the obvious one i like of the call washing her dirty linen in public !

I love the first two, and they would look even better with my old vw camper in the shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Traveled the world but never been to America :shocking: and i wouldn't know where to start either!

Some nice pics there John.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

great pix,thanks for posting.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great stuff, John. :clap:

You inspired me to whip out the phone & take some quick pics of my little town while taking a stroll with the family this afternoon. :yes:

*Palm Harbor, Florida, USA*























































...more to follow...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Palm Harbor, Florida, USA*























































...more to follow...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Palm Harbor, Florida, USA*























































Yup, that's the Gulf of Mexico way down there at the end of the street.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

And lastly, a boy and his snow cone...










...and the sun setting over the Gulf...










:beach:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So why did you drag me down to the Keys? :lookaround:

Looks fantastic Rich :notworthy:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's not too late to plan a spring vacation, Jase. :wink1:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> So why did you drag me down to the Keys? :lookaround:
> 
> Looks fantastic Rich :notworthy:


Obvious ... he has to live in Palm Harbor :rofl:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > So why did you drag me down to the Keys? :lookaround:
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another aspect, nothing and nobody for miles, you wouldn't want to set out with a quarter tank of gas


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rich, Palm Harbor look like a really nice place  I passed through Miami in December on my way back home from Peru. Only had an afternoon and an evening otherwise I would have been in touch. Here's my brief visit

First a walk on South Beach, the locals thought it was cold 










Then some beer










Finally some fish 










I would like to go back on holiday at some point :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Another aspect, nothing and nobody for miles, you wouldn't want to set out with a quarter tank of gas


Is there a UFO in the picture?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lived in Alabama for a sort while, many years ago...

Had our best holiday ever in Maine...

And used to go to Philadelphia for work at least once a year until recently...

But this YouTube vid always sums up the US for me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Another aspect, nothing and nobody for miles, you wouldn't want to set out with a quarter tank of gas
> ...


I never got abducted by aliens

:lol:

It is the road to Vegas from LA


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> It is the road to Vegas from LA


Prime UFO country


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suppose you got her number
> ...


And she was ten years older......................

Really enjoyed those pics, I love Americana, you would like "Icons of the Highway" (A celebration of small town America). Let me know if you want to borrow it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


I like 'em young 

Mark thanks for the heads-up and the kind offer ... I just ordered a pre-owned one from Amazon for Â£9.35 

Here's the "Bar Zee" in Golconda Nevada again for that heart of yours


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok there were beaches, girls, all sorts of interesting small towns and so on but for me this was what a lot of small town America was all about if you are a "car guy", almost every night of the week you go somewhere and see some hot rods either racing or just parked up at burger joints.

One of the better places I went to in Joliet.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Great pic. :thumbsup: I got muddled up with the book, "Icons of the Highway" is great and a bargain at Â£9.35 but I actually meant to recommend "Diners - People & Places", that is only Â£6.12 at Amazon, peanuts! On page 74 there is the most wonderful shot.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cheers Mark I will check it out 

Here's a few more


----------

